# Vacheron Constantin Cal. 1003



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I got to service a Vacheron Constantin dress watch this week







...a friend of mine who normally collects electrics passed on this ladies watch. It has the ultrathin 1003 calibre...my 2 movement photos below do not show just how thin this movement is...1.64mm thick!



















And a picture of a watch with this movement...nicked from internet without permission:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That,s got to be the thinest watch I,ve ever seen lovely movememt though.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Since VC are revered as one of the RR brands of the watch world what are your thoughts on the quality Paul?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Since VC are revered as one of the RR brands of the watch world what are your thoughts on the quality Paul?


Certainly a beautiful movement to look at Stuart...but then so are many other good quality, but less expensive Swiss movements. So I'm guessing the extra quality is in the fine tolerances, the better materials, the extra polishing, the design...I hope it's not just in the marketing







.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

possibly being able to engrave a sermon on the movement?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

A couple of pictures of the actual watch (14K solid gold)....one with it alongside a Â£2 coin....now do you believe how thin this watch is :yes:.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Flipping heck that really is thin.... Paul what's it like to work on, anymore difficult than say an ETA2842 etc due to it being so thin


----------

